# Windows Installation auf Samsung 860 Evo - System bootet nicht



## MaxJayem (1. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich bin neu hier und hoffe trotzdem, dass mir irgendwer hier helfen kann.. :/

Ich habe mir eine Samsung 860 Evo mit 250 GB bestellt um diese in meinen Lenovo Z70-80 einzubauen. Dort ist nur ein einziger Steckplatz für 2.5 Zoll Festplatten, und da ich sowieso wenig Daten auf dem Rechner halte, entschied ich mich die 1 TB HDD einfach durch die neue Evo SSD zu ersetzen. 
Nun zu meinem Problem:

Ich bekomme es nicht hin, dass der Laptop die SSD bootet. Ich habe schon auf verschiedenen Wegen Windows 10 auf die SSD installiert, da ich vermutete, dass irgendwas während der Installation schiefläuft. 

1. Über einen bootfähigen Stick - hat ohne Probleme funktioniert, 
2. Über eine DVD mit Windows 10 - ebenfalls top
3. Zuletzt habe ich die 1 TB HDD mittels EasyUS Disk Clone auf die frische SSD geklont - hat auch funktioniert ( habe übrigens alle Partitionen geklont, auch die mit ein paar MB)

Wenn die Windows Installation über einen der drei oben genannten Wege abgeschlossn ist, und der Rechner herunterfährt, um dann im nächsten Schritt die SSD zu booten, passiert einfach überhaupt nichts. 

Ich habe bereits ganz viele Optionen im Bios ausprobiert, 
1. SATA Schnittstelle steht auf AHCI und nicht IDE
2. Habe Windows über den Stick sowohl im UEFI als auch im Legacy Modus installiert.
3. Ich kann die SSD nach erfolgter Installation sogar im Bootmanager an die erste Stelle rücken, aber der BOOT findet einfach nicht statt.

Ich bin total verzweifelt, und hoffe, dass jemand eine gute Idee hat, wie ich das Ganze ans Laufen kriege...

LG

Max


----------



## Schwarzseher (1. April 2018)

*AW: PROBLEM: Windows Installation auf Samsung 860 Evo - System bootet nicht*

Die efi. Startpartition ist vorhanden auf der SSD und auch aktiv gesetzt.
Kannst du mal ein Bild/Bilder vom Bios machen?


----------



## MaxJayem (1. April 2018)

*AW: PROBLEM: Windows Installation auf Samsung 860 Evo - System bootet nicht*

Ja, sehr gerne!

LG 

Max


----------



## Herbststurm (1. April 2018)

*AW: PROBLEM: Windows Installation auf Samsung 860 Evo - System bootet nicht*

Ist die Boot Partition auch aktiv gesetzt?
bzw.
Schau mal wenn das Bios durchläuft, ob Du mit F12 ins Bootmenü vom Laptop kommst und dort dann die SSD auswählen.
Wenn das klappt, musst Du ins Bios und die Bootreihenfolge anpassen.


----------



## Schwarzseher (1. April 2018)

*AW: PROBLEM: Windows Installation auf Samsung 860 Evo - System bootet nicht*

Mach mal bei Boot priority Uefi First statt Legacy wenn das möglich ist.
Bei einem Desktop Pc wäre es einfacher,da stecke ich mal alles andere ab und dann müsste er von dem einen Laufwerk booten wenn alles richtig installiert wurde.Wobei du ja eigl. auch nur ein Laufwerk hast ausser dem Cd-rom.
Somit sollte es höchstens an den Boot Dateien liegen oder eben am Bios.


----------



## MaxJayem (1. April 2018)

Herbststurm schrieb:


> Ist die Boot Partition auch aktiv gesetzt?
> bzw.
> Schau mal wenn das Bios durchläuft, ob Du mit F12 ins Bootmenü vom Laptop kommst und dort dann die SSD auswählen.
> Wenn das klappt, musst Du ins Bios und die Bootreihenfolge anpassen.



Wie kann ich die Boot Partition aktiv setzen?

Ich komme sowohl in das Bios, als auch den Boot Manager über eine spezielle Taste am Laptop. 
Die drücke ich statt der normalen "An-Taste" und dann kann ich entweder 
(1) Normal Startup
(2) BIOS Setup
(3) Boot Menu
oder
(4) System Recovery 

auswählen.

Vom Bios ins Boot Menu komme ich also meines Wissens nur, wenn ich den PC wieder ausschalte, dann die Spezial "An-Taste" drücke und dann auf Boot Menu gehe. 
Wenn ich das mache stehen mir folgende Sachen zur Auswahl: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Mach mal bei Boot priority Uefi First statt Legacy wenn das möglich ist.
> Bei einem Desktop Pc wäre es einfacher,da stecke ich mal alles andere ab und dann müsste er von dem einen Laufwerk booten wenn alles richtig installiert wurde.Wobei du ja eigl. auch nur ein Laufwerk hast ausser dem Cd-rom.
> Somit sollte es höchstens an den Boot Dateien liegen oder eben am Bios.



Habe mal auf Uefi First gestellt und den Installations-Stick rausgezogen. Wenn ich dann das Gerät starte, komme ich in eine Art Boot-Loop. Bevor der Rechner von selbst runterfährt und dann wieder startet, wird mir folgendes angezeigt:
An der Stelle versucht er glaube ich den Network Boot auszuführen, der im Boot Manager an letzter Stelle steht. Folgilich wird Die Evo SSD übersprungen.. :/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwarzseher (1. April 2018)

*AW: PROBLEM: Windows Installation auf Samsung 860 Evo - System bootet nicht*

DiskPart-Anleitung: Wie verwendet man DiskPart-Befehle in Windows 10?
Partition auf "aktiv" setzen - Deskmodder.de


----------



## chaotium (1. April 2018)

*AW: PROBLEM: Windows Installation auf Samsung 860 Evo - System bootet nicht*

Hat das Notebook ein Secure Boot?


----------



## MaxJayem (1. April 2018)

Schwarzseher schrieb:


> DiskPart-Anleitung: Wie verwendet man DiskPart-Befehle in Windows 10?
> Partition auf "aktiv" setzen - Deskmodder.de



Nice, Danke!
Dann boote ich mal eben über den WIN 10 USB Stick die CMD, und versuche mal die SSD auf aktiv zu legen. 
Würdest du es auch über das Win Setup probieren, oder kann ich die CMD auch irgenwie anders aufrufen?



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Hat das Notebook ein Secure Boot?



Kann im Bios dazu keine Option finden :/

Edit: 
--> DOCH: 
Wenn ich bei Boot Mode auf UEFI statt Legacy stelle, 
gibt es die Option Secure Boot.
Sollte die aktiviert oder deaktiviert sein?


----------



## Schwarzseher (1. April 2018)

*AW: PROBLEM: Windows Installation auf Samsung 860 Evo - System bootet nicht*

Mit der Win DVD bzw. Setup ist schon korrekt.
Mal noch eine andere Frage gibt es bei dem Laptop im Bios auch sowas wie secure Boot?
Mach noch mal bitte bilder von der Security Option im Bios was da noch steht.

Edit:  wollte ich auch gerade fragen.
Edit: Kannst ja mal einfach eine Reparatur versuchen über Win DVD bzw. Stick
Windows 10 - Boot-Manager reparieren - Tipps und Tricks zu Windows 10 - computerwoche.de

Ansonsten nochmal neu installieren und die Platte nochmal "löschen"im Setup praktisch fabrikneu.Dann nochmal versuchen im Uefi modus.


----------



## MaxJayem (1. April 2018)

*AW: PROBLEM: Windows Installation auf Samsung 860 Evo - System bootet nicht*



Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Mit der Win DVD ist schon korrekt.
> Mal noch eine andere Frage gibt es bei dem Laptop im Bios auch sowas wie secure Boot?
> Mach noch mal bitte bilder von der Security Option im Bios was da noch steht.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich den Boot Mode wieder auf UEFI statt Legacy stelle, dann kann ich unter "Security" im Bios folgende Einstellungen machen.

Secure Boot wird nur unter "Security" aufgelistet, wenn ich vorher bei "Boot"/Boot_Mode auf UEFI stelle




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwarzseher (1. April 2018)

*AW: PROBLEM: Windows Installation auf Samsung 860 Evo - System bootet nicht*

Notebook Laptop UEFI-Bios CSM und Windows 10 SecureBoot einstellen und von USB oder DVD booten - [mit 4K Video] - Tuhl Teim DE
Kann sein das es auch damit zusammenhängt,bin mir aber nicht Sicher.Lese mal den Link durch oben.
Evt. muss das auch aktiviert werden und auf UEFi gestellt werden.
Betriebssysteme ohne SecureBoot installieren - PC-WELT


----------



## MaxJayem (1. April 2018)

*AW: PROBLEM: Windows Installation auf Samsung 860 Evo - System bootet nicht*

Vielen Dank schon einmal an euch, für eure tolle Hilfsbereitschaft!
Werde anhand des Links nochmal im UEFI Modus installieren.. Geht ja immerhin schnell


----------



## Schwarzseher (1. April 2018)

*AW: PROBLEM: Windows Installation auf Samsung 860 Evo - System bootet nicht*

Also ich hab ja auch ein Lenovo Isk und da sieht das folgendermaßen aus mit SSD
Secure Boot ist deaktiviert
Boot Mode steht auf Uefi
sata Controller hab ich nicht im Bios,weil wohl M2 SSD
Boot Priority auch nicht?
Dafür steht bei Efi :Windows Boot Manager (Samsung MZNLN256HCHP-000L2)Also die SSD
was bei dir ja nicht stand.Da steht ja nur der Stick bei dir.


----------



## MaxJayem (1. April 2018)

*AW: PROBLEM: Windows Installation auf Samsung 860 Evo - System bootet nicht*

Ja, das wundert mich auch, dass der Eintrag Windows Boot Manager da immer fehlt, wenn die SSD drinsteckt.
Wenn ich die HDD wieder einbaue, ist der Windows Boot Manager auswählbar und das System bootet wunderbar...

Installiere jetzt gerade mit folgenden Einstellungen:
1. Secure Boot - deaktiviert
2. UEFI aktiviert
3. Festplatten-Partition habe ich während des Setups komplett gelöscht, und dann einfach den freien Speicherbereich ausgewählt und auf weiter gedrückt. Hoffe das jetzt alle nötigen Partitionen von selbst erstellt werden..


----------



## Schwarzseher (1. April 2018)

*AW: PROBLEM: Windows Installation auf Samsung 860 Evo - System bootet nicht*

Jo drück die Daumen


----------



## MaxJayem (1. April 2018)

*AW: PROBLEM: Windows Installation auf Samsung 860 Evo - System bootet nicht*



MaxJayem schrieb:


> Ja, das wundert mich auch, dass der Eintrag Windows Boot Manager da immer fehlt, wenn die SSD drinsteckt.
> Wenn ich die HDD wieder einbaue, ist der Windows Boot Manager auswählbar und das System bootet wunderbar...
> 
> Installiere jetzt gerade mit folgenden Einstellungen:
> ...




So Installation ist fertig, aber SSD-Boot funktioniert leider nicht. Kann die SSD auch nicht im Boot Manager auswählen, sie wird nicht angezeigt. 
Werde jetzt noch mal die Partition auf aktiv setzen..


----------



## Schwarzseher (1. April 2018)

*AW: PROBLEM: Windows Installation auf Samsung 860 Evo - System bootet nicht*

Unter Efi im Bios erscheint der Windows Bootmanager immer noch nicht?
Der Stick ist abgesteckt?


----------



## MaxJayem (1. April 2018)

*AW: PROBLEM: Windows Installation auf Samsung 860 Evo - System bootet nicht*



Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Unter Efi im Bios erscheint der Windows Bootmanager immer noch nicht?
> Der Stick ist abgesteckt?



Nope, wenn ich den Stick vor Starten des Bios rausziehe wird nur noch "EFI PXE Network aufgelistet. Die SSD geschweige denn der Windows Bootmanager werden angezeigt.
Es scheint so, als ob das Bios gar nicht wüsste, dass auf der SSD jetzt Windows drauf ist :/


----------



## Schwarzseher (1. April 2018)

*AW: PROBLEM: Windows Installation auf Samsung 860 Evo - System bootet nicht*

In der Beschreibung zu deinem Laptop steht auch nochmal explizit das das Laufwerk unter der EFI. Liste vorhanden sein muss.
Kann mir das jetzt nur noch so erklären,das der USB stick nicht im Uefi Modus installiert?Obwohl der Zusatz Efi. ja davor stand oder?
Kannst  du mal eine Windows Version über das Media Creation Tool machen:
WindowsÂ*10 herunterladen
Konntest du den jetzt mit Diskpart was herausfinden ob die SSD aktive ist und eine EFI, Partition hat?


----------



## MaxJayem (1. April 2018)

*AW: PROBLEM: Windows Installation auf Samsung 860 Evo - System bootet nicht*



Schwarzseher schrieb:


> In der Beschreibung zu deinem Laptop steht auch nochmal explizit das das Laufwerk unter der EFI. Liste vorhanden sein muss.
> Kann mir das jetzt nur noch so erklären,das der USB stick nicht im Uefi Modus installiert?Obwohl der Zusatz Efi. ja davor stand oder?
> Kannst  du mal eine Windows Version über das Media Creation Tool machen:
> WindowsÂ*10 herunterladen
> Konntest du den jetzt mit Diskpart was herausfinden ob die SSD aktive ist und eine EFI, Partition hat?



Ja, der Stick wird mir, wenn ich ihn wieder reinstecke, im Bios als "EFI USB DEVICE (General USB Flash Disk)" angezeigt. 
Das einstellen auf active hat nicht funktioniert, da die Festplatte während der Installation wohl als GPT-Festplatte formatiert wird. Unter dem Link den du mir zu diskpart geschickt hast steht auch

"6. Der nächste Befehl ist active. Das funktioniert aber nur, wenn es sich bei der Festplatte um eine MBR-Festplatte handelt. Bei GPT-Festplatten funktioniert der Befehl nicht. Sie sehen die Formatierungsart, wenn Sie list disk eingeben."

Den USB Stick habe ich über das Media Creation Tool erstellt.


----------



## Schwarzseher (1. April 2018)

*AW: PROBLEM: Windows Installation auf Samsung 860 Evo - System bootet nicht*

Hast du noch einen Desktop Pc wo du die Platte mal anhängen kannst?
Man sollte immer beides haben


----------



## MaxJayem (1. April 2018)

*AW: PROBLEM: Windows Installation auf Samsung 860 Evo - System bootet nicht*



Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Hast du noch einen Desktop Pc wo du die Platte mal anhängen kannst?
> Man sollte immer beides haben



Leider kein Dekstop Pc zur Verfügung. 
Die Festplatte habe ich neu gekauft  Keine Ahnung warum das so ein riesen Ding ist, die in dem Lenovo ans Laufen zu bekommen. 
Gibt es noch irgendwelche Parameter die ich sinvoll anpassen könnte ?


----------



## Schwarzseher (1. April 2018)

*AW: PROBLEM: Windows Installation auf Samsung 860 Evo - System bootet nicht*

Keine Möglichkeit das Ding mal woanders zu testen?
Evt. nicht kompatibel mit deinem Laptop?Mag das Wort überhaupt nicht.
Zumindest nicht Bootfähig ka.
Einstellungen im Bios sollten so passen.
Wäre halt gut wenn man unter Windows mal schauen könnte in der datenträgerverwaltung wie das da aussieht.
Wie gesagt so lange die SSD nicht als Efi Laufwerk im Boot Menü angezeigt wird kann es nicht laufen.Der Windows Bootmanager muss dort stehen wie bei mir im Bios.
Wenn die alte HDD drin ist wird sie doch bestimmt dort angezeigt denke ich mal.
Edit: Dein Laptop hat aber auch nur den einen Sata Anschluss oder?


----------



## MaxJayem (1. April 2018)

*AW: PROBLEM: Windows Installation auf Samsung 860 Evo - System bootet nicht*



Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Keine Möglichkeit das Ding mal woanders zu testen?
> Evt. nicht kompatibel mit deinem Laptop?Mag das Wort überhaupt nicht.
> Zumindest nicht Bootfähig ka.
> Einstellungen im Bios sollten so passen.
> ...



Evt. nicht kompatibel mit deinem Laptop?Mag das Wort überhaupt nicht.
--> Glaube ich auch langsam :`(

Hätte die Möglichkeit, die SSD über USB 3.0 an meinen anderen Laptop anzuschließen und dann darauf zuzugreifen, würde das was bringen?


----------



## Schwarzseher (1. April 2018)

*AW: PROBLEM: Windows Installation auf Samsung 860 Evo - System bootet nicht*

Wie willst du die denn anschliessen?


----------



## MaxJayem (1. April 2018)

*AW: PROBLEM: Windows Installation auf Samsung 860 Evo - System bootet nicht*

Habe mir so ein externes Festplattengehäuse besorgt, in das ich dann die alte HDD vom Laptop einbauen wollte, sobald die SSD im Laptop läuft. Da passt auch die SSD rein.


----------



## Schwarzseher (1. April 2018)

*AW: PROBLEM: Windows Installation auf Samsung 860 Evo - System bootet nicht*

Naja probieren könnte man es ja mal.
Evt. kannst du dann mit der Samsung Magician Software die platte versuchen zu klonen.
Und auch schauen ob sie generell funktioniert und kein defekt vorliegt.


----------



## MaxJayem (1. April 2018)

Da fällt mir doch glatt noch eine Sache ein.
Als die SSD ankam, baute ich sie einmalig in das externe Gehäuse ein, um die HDD darauf zu klonen. Ich erinnere mich daran, dass die SSD dann nicht unter "Laufwerke" angezeigt wurde und ich sie erst einmal initialisieren bzw formatieren musste. 
War das falsch?
Könnte das das Problem sein, warum ich die SSD nicht als interne nutzen kann?


----------



## Schwarzseher (1. April 2018)

Nein das ist die normale vorgehensweise,wenn man eine neue Platte nutzen will.
Initiallisieren
laufwerksbuchstaben vergeben
Formatieren
Hat mit intern o. extern nix zu tuen denke ich.
Ausserdem hattest du sie ja schonmal wieder komplett gelöscht im Setup,also war sie dort ja praktisch wieder fabrikneu wie man sagt.


----------



## MaxJayem (1. April 2018)

Irgendwas ist trotzdem komisch. 
Habe die SSD jetzt mal in meinem annderen Laptop eingebaut und Samsung Magician installiert. Die platte wird mir unter "Dieser PC" als Laufwerk D angezeigt. Hab vollen Zugriff, jedoch kann ich vom Magician nicht auf die SSD zugreifen, nur auf meine Crucial M2 SSd, die andere wird gar nicht angzeigt.


----------



## Schwarzseher (1. April 2018)

Im Gerätemanager und in der Datenträgerverwaltung taucht sie aber auf oder?
Kannst du die SSD so mit dem externen Gehäuse auch an den anderen Laptop anschliessen?Was passiert denn da?


----------



## yogiii (5. August 2019)

Hey MaxJayem,

konntest du das Problem mittlerweile lösen?
Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem beim Lenovo G580 und einer Samsung EVO SSD.

Ursprünglich wollte ich dort vom USB-Stick booten und Windows neu installieren. Aber mit USB Stick bleibt der Laptop beim booten in einem Loop und macht nichts. Habe sowohl Secure-Boot ausgestellt, USB Boot enabled, UEFI und Legacy ausprobiert.

Anschließend wollte ich die alte HDD klonen. Das habe ich heute gemacht. Aber dann habe ich das identische Problem wie du, dass die SSD beim Bootvorgang nicht auftaucht.


----------



## grasshopper_1975 (6. August 2019)

Hatte mal nen ähnliches Problem.. Platte wurde das erste mal als GPT initialisiert und Windows konnte dann nicht installiert werden bzw. gebootet werden.

Mal die Platte via USB anschließen, alle Partitionen löschen (sollten mindesten 2 vorhanden sein) und die Platte dann einfach in den Laptop einstecken und 
Windows installieren..

Glaub das hängt mit GPT zusammen, auch wenn ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin, aber nen Versuch ist es wert.


----------

